# What's The Hiring Process For AMR?



## EMTgurl911 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Hello, Im all new here and I'm excited to find a website where I can talk about something that is my passion...Hello Everybody!!

I just wanted to know what the hiring process is at AMR ?? How long do they wait to call you after you pass the written test, would anybody have a idea??

Thanks*


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Anyone in here from the inland empire??*

Anyone in here from the inland empire that is a EMT working for AMR that can give me some info..Thanks!


----------



## dschambers3 (Mar 19, 2008)

What would you like to know about AMR?


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just like the hiring process and if anyone knew how long it takes for them to call you back after you pass the written test?


----------



## dschambers3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I work in the Dallas transport part of AMR. I believe the steps are 1) Application 2) 100 question test similar to National but less tricky 3) Oral interview which for me was about character traits, but I have done one with them in Colorado Springs, where it was scenarios 4) Physical abilities test/ drug test 5) One week new employee class 6) EVOC 7)Ride out with FTO. It seems like alot but 1-3 were done in one day, then 4 in one day etc....  There is a person here that worked for AMR in LA County. I will ask him what it is like there.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2008)

I merged the two threads, as the one thread answered my other question.

I'm on the opposite coast, and the local AMR operation doesn't run 911...so it is like any other transport company... put in an app, interview, then start working... and this can often be done in a few days.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 20, 2008)

Jon said:


> I merged the two threads, as the one thread answered my other question.
> 
> I'm on the opposite coast, and the local AMR operation doesn't run 911...so it is like any other transport company... put in an app, interview, then start working... and this can often be done in a few days.



And I guy I work with filled out his application and finally got called for an interview...one year to the day after he filled out his app.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 20, 2008)

Jon said:


> I merged the two threads, as the one thread answered my other question.
> 
> I'm on the opposite coast, and the local AMR operation doesn't run 911...so it is like any other transport company... put in an app, interview, then start working... and this can often be done in a few days.



Pretty sure that's what they do here in Pittsburgh also. No big tests or anything like that, so far they are mainly transports. So far that is...


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Mar 21, 2008)

Ever watch Star Wars?? The recruitment for the AMR dark side is the same. LOL


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 21, 2008)

i think the general consensus is that it varies from division to division. your best bet is to call hr at the division you applied to and ask. that way, you get the most accurate answer.


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 21, 2008)

now that i think about it, if everybody gives a different answer, is that really a consensus?


----------



## EMTgurl911 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Does anybody know anything about AMR?*

And what they do pertaining how long they would call you back after you pass there written test in order to get a interview and if you took the test, how much did you miss?  I just wanted a little insight, if anybody could be helpful Thanks...Oh by the way Happy Easter!


----------



## KEVD18 (Mar 23, 2008)

worst job i ever had, hands down.

i dont remember the times inbetween the recruiting steps. it was a few years back.

just noticed your on the opposite coast. maybe its a totally diff company out there. i hope so for your sake....


----------

